# My absence equals fun stuff!



## SlipperKing (Aug 23, 2016)

Bet you all didn't know I was a welder in my college days






I've been turning an old boat trailer into a utility trailer.



now progressing along








Break for some primer




Now working on the tailgate





Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 23, 2016)

It turns out to be way too tall once locked up in place. So what should I do? Make it into a bi-fold gate of course!



added this foot

Then cut the bottom two feet off





This one of four summer/vacation project I've initiated for August. Half way finished replacing my neighbor's fence with my other neighbor's donated fence! It's kind of pretty being multi colored hahaha




Third project is to replace the perlins in the GH from wood to metal tubing. I'm half way done with that as well




The fourth is a deck on the back of the house. I've only been collecting supplies for that job.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Aug 23, 2016)

You might want to lengthen the axle so you have a dualie, the small trailer can now hold a bigger load


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2016)

Busy. Have fun.


----------



## abax (Aug 23, 2016)

Welding is a very useful talent to have...comes in handy
often. You're also recycling perfectly good materials that
might have gone into waste. GREAT!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 24, 2016)

Rebuild the bottom half, add hinges








It works!

Now it weighs a ton.....so..




Add spring assistant for easy up/down with one hand only  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 24, 2016)

You can haul a boatload of orchids on that!


----------



## abax (Aug 24, 2016)

Now what, SK? It seems the project is mutating...or maybe not.


----------



## eaborne (Aug 25, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 25, 2016)

abax said:


> Now what, SK? It seems the project is mutating...or maybe not.


I guess so Angela






Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 25, 2016)

Good work, Rick. Do you use arc or acetylene?


----------



## abax (Aug 25, 2016)

Perhaps I should have said evolving?


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 26, 2016)

I have both Dot but this was arc.
I'll go for that Angela!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 26, 2016)

My father was a pipe fitter/welder by trade. I got his expertise and supplies. As I mentioned, I welded my way through college. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2016)

I've done a lot of acetylene welding for my MFA, emphasis sculpture. Who knew I'd end up in photography and digital imaging?!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 28, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> I've done a lot of acetylene welding for my MFA, emphasis sculpture. Who knew I'd end up in photography and digital imaging?!




Good for us Dot, thanks  Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## Clark (Aug 30, 2016)

Nice job.


----------



## Gilda (Sep 1, 2016)

Rick, you don't have enough to do !! Do you ever sleep ?


----------



## abax (Sep 1, 2016)

Is the evolution complete? What did the work evolve into?


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 2, 2016)

Gilda, I sleep 4 hrs max per night. I figure the older one gets the less you need because there is very little time left for either one, sleep or awake.

Angela, the fence is done as far as I'm concerned, the trailer is painted and waiting to be dragged out of my swamp of a yard so I can install the floor. Only half of the perlins have been replaced in the GH. Too much up and down on the latter. Will wait for cooler weather. The 550 gal tank has been re-located, connected and completely full once again so the deck can be started. The plans are still on paper but most all of the wood has been collected from my neighbors for construction to begin on the deck. The roof on the house completed and looking great. I'll post updated PICs


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 2, 2016)

Do you do all this by yourself????

Great projects.........................must learn to weld (since my wife wont let me own a chainsaw)


----------



## abax (Sep 3, 2016)

You would get along well with Himself. He's the engineer,
fixer, doer here. We also try to recycle just about everything into something else.

*we're also getting to the age when ladders aren't particularly inviting objects. Perhaps we should design a
small forklift for people.

*Ozpaph, your wife is right...trust her. Chain saws are very dangerous and some addicts start cutting down everything in sight,
including themselves.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 4, 2016)

Painted and floor in. I had to test the design out so I loaded the mower.

OZ, I guess my wife is more lenient, I have guns and a chainsaw  

I finished up with John's fence and I think its rather cool, LOL.





Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Sep 4, 2016)

Outstanding work with nothing wasted! I like your mower...bigger than mine and I mow 3 acres +some of the nursery fields. Now I have mower envy! Swath cut and
turning radius?????


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 5, 2016)

Excellent.
No guns, its Oz!


----------

